# Machinist’s tools



## gcohe030 (Feb 9, 2022)

I have these old machinist’s tools and am trying to determine their value and where the best place might be to try to sell them.  Any thoughts or suggestions welcome.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 9, 2022)

Post them for sale here in the classifieds thread. I'm sure the scraping tools will draw a lot of attention.









						Classifieds
					

If you have something to sell, looking to buy, or otherwise list. Place it here! | Once sold, please add a post saying the same. Threads will not be deleted from here by moderators to help preserve forum history.




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 9, 2022)

gcohe030 said:


> I have these old machinist’s tools and am trying to determine their value and where the best place might be to try to sell them.  Any thoughts or suggestions welcome.  Thanks for your help!


Include where the tools are currently located and if local pick-up is possible.


----------



## gcohe030 (Feb 9, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Include where the tools are currently located and if local pick-up is possible.


Will do.  They’re located in Toronto and local pick up is available in Leaside.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 9, 2022)

gcohe030 said:


> Will do.  They’re located in Toronto and local pick up is available in Leaside.


right in the heart of LTR construction... or are they done there yet? I have been avoiding the area like the plague.


----------



## gcohe030 (Feb 9, 2022)

They’ll be done soon…2025?


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 9, 2022)

gcohe030 said:


> They’ll be done soon…2025?


The caught up a lot during pandemic slow down... and have new streetcars they're supposed to be testing now, so I sure hope so. not that it matters much given how truncated the final line ended up being.


----------



## Degen (Feb 14, 2022)

gcohe030 said:


> They’ll be done soon…2025?


I sent you a PM with my number I am interested in the scrapers.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 14, 2022)

Degen said:


> I sent you a PM with my number I am interested in the scrapers.


They're good if you need that sort of thing


----------

